# 11 killed as boxship capsizes.



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Rescuers search for remaining lost crew after containership sinks off Chinese coast

http://www.lloydsloadinglist.com/freight-directory/news/breaking-news-11-killed-as-boxship-capsizes/20018032519.htm?source=ezine&utm_source=Lloyd%27s+Loading+List+Daily+News+Bulletin&utm_campaign=ef48c15b7e-LLL_19_March3_19_2013&utm_medium=email
*
At least 11 crew members are reported to have died after a containership with 14 on board sank off the coast of China yesterday, authorities said today. 

Two rescue vessels retrieved 11 bodies, while one person was rescued by a helicopter, the state-run Xinhua news agency reported. 

Rescuers are still searching for two missing crew members. 

The ship, named Guangyangxingang, capsized around 40 nautical miles northeast of Longkou in Shandong Province last evening amid strong winds, the report said. 

The ship was travelling from the northern coastal city of Tianjin to Taizhou in eastern Zhejiang Province.*


----------



## Jim the Sawyer (Mar 12, 2013)

That's sad. A little surprising that with all our technology today a modern container ship could still be done in that way. But man will never fully conquer the weather, nor will we ever totally eliminate human error. (Sad)

To quote Fritz, from Disney's Swiss Family Robinson, "I like things you can depend on. The sea-- you can never be sure of it."


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Sad indeed - may their god be with them.

RIP all.

J


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

*The ship "Guangyangxingang"*

http://worldmaritimenews.com/archives/79384/containership-sinks-off-chinese-coast/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day willincity,yesterday,22:04.re:11 killed as box ship capsizes.its hard to believe it could happen in this day and age.may they rest in peace.a sad tread.stay well,ben27


----------



## Jim the Sawyer (Mar 12, 2013)

Evidently it was a domestic port-to-port shipment, not international. If the Chinese load their ships the way they load their cargo tricycles, I guess I can see how this could happen. I've seen some interesting payloads in Shanghai.


----------

